# Feet going numb from boots



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah. Just forgive yourself for buying them and go get a pair of K2 UFO's with Boa. I bet they will fit like a glove. My 340 dollar Burton Hails made my feet go numb and were ditched after 1 season. So glad I found these gems.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a pain in the arse (or foot). My first pair of boots last season fitted perfectly in the shop and perfect for 2 weeks then all of a sudden a constant pain in the ball of my left foot. Bought a 2nd pair and low n behold 2 weeks later the exact same problem that I stuck with.

I'll try and add a bit of support to see does that help this season but how am I expected to know if a boot fits when the problem doesnt surface for about 2 weeks of use!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Richie67 said:


> Its a pain in the arse (or foot). My first pair of boots last season fitted perfectly in the shop and perfect for 2 weeks then all of a sudden a constant pain in the ball of my left foot. Bought a 2nd pair and low n behold 2 weeks later the exact same problem that I stuck with.
> 
> I'll try and add a bit of support to see does that help this season but how am I expected to know if a boot fits when the problem doesnt surface for about 2 weeks of use!



It certainly is crazy that boots feel great at the shop and then as soon as you get them home and on your feet for more than half hour the pain cometh. Big money down the drain. With the K2's, I literally told the salesman that I would be wearing them for 45 minutes before purchase. Thats how I found the perfect pair.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> It certainly is crazy that boots feel great at the shop and then as soon as you get them home and on your feet for more than half hour the pain cometh. Big money down the drain. With the K2's, I literally told the salesman that I would be wearing them for 45 minutes before purchase. Thats how I found the perfect pair.


LOL i think thats exactly what people need to do. Dont feel rushed guys, you are the ones throwing down some serious dough. When I grab boots this season, I plan to be in the shop for at least a hour lol.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

the "_buy a 1/2 size smaller...they'll pack out_" way of thinking doesn't work for me. I get boots that fit as good as possible right from the start (snug, toes just grazing the front and not pinched from the sides)...guess they don't last as long before feeling packed out, but no pain sessions

supposedly, boots that are too big can cause pain, too, but new insoles and stuff can help that...just be sure to get the right arch height


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The best pair of boots I have had that were snug, were fucking cheapo shit box store brands. like 5150 or something. It's ridiculous.

There were stiff as hell too.

I have a wide but low volume foot. And the width starts real early, mid foot, not in the toe box. The 32's I got finally felt good width wise, but too loose all the way around. Might try the new liners from Remind


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

They definitely shouldn't feel too comfy in the shop. If you able to just walk around the shop and chill in them try a size smaller. I don't buy the size half down bit, but I do make sure my toes are right at the tip. I have a pair of rulers one size too big and man does it suck when ur feet are sliding around


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I usually stick with K2 boots for that reason. Many other boots give me issues, but K2 has consistently been good to my feet. I currently have the K2 Maysis boots. If you're wondering why I have some in the for sale forum, those particular ones don't fit, but I immediately bought another pair of Maysis boots in the right size.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea my buddy swears by the maysis. Maybe this year I should finally give a boa boot a real try


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Yeah. Just forgive yourself for buying them and go get a pair of K2 UFO's with Boa. I bet they will fit like a glove. My 340 dollar Burton Hails made my feet go numb and were ditched after 1 season. So glad I found these gems.


My last boots were DCs with Boa and the Boa gave me some problems with not being able to control the tightness. My ankle would always be really snug while it would be loose around my foot.

My new boots are some Nikes with laces that have been making my feet numb just wearing them around.

I really don't think it is a problem with the boots because I had the same problem with some Burtons with their speed laces.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

scrotumphillips said:


> My last boots were DCs with Boa and the Boa gave me some problems with not being able to control the tightness. My ankle would always be really snug while it would be loose around my foot.
> 
> My new boots are some Nikes with laces that have been making my feet numb just wearing them around.
> 
> I really don't think it is a problem with the boots because I had the same problem with some Burtons with their speed laces.


Idk that's pretty weird. A friend of mine had that problem but it was remedied after half sizing up the next season


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

scrotumphillips said:


> My last boots were DCs with Boa and the Boa gave me some problems with not being able to control the tightness. My ankle would always be really snug while it would be loose around my foot.
> 
> My new boots are some Nikes with laces that have been making my feet numb just wearing them around.
> 
> I really don't think it is a problem with the boots because I had the same problem with some Burtons with their speed laces.


with laces, you can do dual or zone tightness by how you lace them up....leave the bottom section loose, tie off at the ankle then cinch the cuff down tight


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Focus boa systems FTW
I have big calves


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> with laces, you can do dual or zone tightness by how you lace them up....leave the bottom section loose, tie off at the ankle then cinch the cuff down tight





scrotumphillips said:


> My last boots were DCs with Boa and the Boa gave me some problems with not being able to control the tightness. My ankle would always be really snug while it would be loose around my foot.


This sounds weird but do you have large ankles??? If you are tightening the ankle area a lot to compensate for the looser feeling around your foot, you are cutting off the circulation to your foot causing reduced blood flow to your foot and the tingling feeling.

How thick/thin of a sock are you wearing to?? Was this the same thickness sock you used when you tried them on at the store???


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had the same problem. Tried tons of things and eventually event with a focus boa boot and it was pretty life changing
Oops stupid icon


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slyder said:


> This sounds weird but do you have large ankles??? If you are tightening the ankle area a lot to compensate for the looser feeling around your foot, you are cutting off the circulation to your foot causing reduced blood flow to your foot and the tingling feeling.
> 
> How thick/thin of a sock are you wearing to?? Was this the same thickness sock you used when you tried them on at the store???


Have average size ankles and no ankle problems. I tighten the cuff to hold my foot into the heel pocket (which is mainly done with the inner laces on 32's) and more importantly so that I get the toeside leverage/response. Love the 32 focus boas for the ease of adjustment and often ride with the lower boa barely snug but cinch the cuff down and also have the inner lace pretty tight and it hasn't reduced blood flow to my foot. In the past had 32 305 and another model? with laces and actually the laces imho work better for more tweakability for comfort than the boas but the boas are so damm adjustable on the fly. I will often pop loose the cuff boa for the chair and then if dropping a gnarly line will really tighten them up verses just cruising groomers the cuff will be just snug.


----------



## RckyMtnBlaze (Nov 1, 2012)

My last pair of boots were half a size too big to begin with and after packing out only got worse. I didn't realize I was compensating for wrong size boots by pulling the laces too tight and ratcheting the binding straps to the point where it was pinching my ankles. My feet always got cold easily and certain parts of my foot were sore after a day of riding because I was basically strangling my foot. In spite of all that, I still got moderate heel lift which sucked.

Now I got some Thirtytwos that feel too tight when walking around the house in them, but strapped into my board they simply feel snug(the toes need to open up a hair still, but Im not worried), and I don't have to crank down on everything to get that secure/responsive feeling. And no heel lift!


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

You need to find a quality boot fitter. Then it may take several days of riding and boot fitter sessions to get the boot dialed in.

A good boot fitter at a shop will start you off with the right boot for your unique foot shape and riding style. You'll start with the right size and go out and try it. Then you come back and describe in great detail what you're experiencing. You'll walk out with different insoles and/or wedges and go ride the next day. Repeat until things don't hurt and numbness goes away.

I did this with my fiance on her ski's last year. Her boots had worn out and were too soft. She was badly bruising her bone after a 1/2 day of riding. A couple of days was enough to bring her to near tears after a run despite constant icing at night and pain killers.

We went to an expert boot fitter and got new boots. New boots helped a ton, but were too loose in the toe and she had heal lift. She got an insert and went back out. Better, but not perfect. Heal wedges stopped the last of the heal lift. Came back to the resort the next week to buy the new skis she demo'd and verify the boot fit despite the fact that the conditions were awful. It took one more round of boot fitting to get the boots dialed in.

Modify and check. Repeat. It's no different than bicycle, saddle, and bike shoe fitting.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Cycle4Fun said:


> You need to find a quality boot fitter. Then it may take several days of riding and boot fitter sessions to get the boot dialed in.
> 
> A good boot fitter at a shop will start you off with the right boot for your unique foot shape and riding style. You'll start with the right size and go out and try it. Then you come back and describe in great detail what you're experiencing. You'll walk out with different insoles and/or wedges and go ride the next day. Repeat until things don't hurt and numbness goes away.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that ski boot fitting is much more intensive than snowboard boot fitting. And that really wouldn;t fix anything because my boots are perfectly comfortable.

I guess I'll have to try lacing my boots differently to see if I can increase blood flow. I've ridden a few seasons with bad blood flow, so we'll see :dunno:.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

scrotumphillips said:


> My understanding is that ski boot fitting is much more intensive than snowboard boot fitting. And that really wouldn;t fix anything because my boots are perfectly comfortable.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try lacing my boots differently to see if I can increase blood flow. I've ridden a few seasons with bad blood flow, so we'll see :dunno:.


fwiw foot numbness can also be from pressure on a peripheral nerve. Some of this is counter-intituitive...I used to have numbness but when I finally put in some good insoles that supported my high arch that did the trick and allowed me to loosen the lower boot, gain more response, comfort and no more numbness. The issue was that I was tightening the lower boot and ratcheted down the ankle strap too much thus putting pressure on the nerve that runs on top of the foot and collasping the arch....thus having a supportive insole stopped the need to overtighten the ankle strap and lower boot....and I was suprised how much more response I got from my boot and binding. For me the insole was a definite performance and comfort upgrade...highly recommended as a potential fix.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> fwiw foot numbness can also be from pressure on a peripheral nerve. Some of this is counter-intituitive...I used to have numbness but when I finally put in some good insoles that supported my high arch that did the trick and allowed me to loosen the lower boot, gain more response, comfort and no more numbness.


Preventing numb toes while snowboarding

Dogfunk.com - Snowboard Boot Buyer's Guide from Dogfunk.com

Which is why you should go to a reputable boot fitter. Your boot could be too wide, to narrow, not enough arch support, poor heal fit, poor ankle fit, too loose. The list of potential problems is huge. Any of which could contribute to numbness.

People suggesting different boots are shooting in the dark. What works for them, may not work for you! Some people have little feet with large arches. Others get mistaken for big foot when they walk on the beach.

I've spent an hour in a bike shop getting rid of hotspots. I ended up with a wedge, and a specialized insole with proper arch support and a metatarsal button to keep my feet bones from crunching on power transfer. This is the same type of problem, different sport. 

Get to a good bootfitter. They won't be happy until you're happy. Don't BS yourself and waste money trying this boot and that boot because other people say it fits their feet. Their feet aren't yours.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Cycle4Fun said:


> Preventing numb toes while snowboarding
> 
> Dogfunk.com - Snowboard Boot Buyer's Guide from Dogfunk.com
> 
> ...


Ya, I just got some new boots. Went to my local shop. Tried on all of the boots and got the most comfortable pair which are also the most comfortable boots I have owned. Still haven't ridden in them, but they feel great just walking around.

My previous boots have given me frostbite due to poor circulation and it being cold on the mountain. Just wearing these new boots makes my feet numb after like 20-25 minutes.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes numb feet is from the liner being too tight.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I started off with a pair of Sims boots. My feet would be fast asleep by the time I got off the lift. Switched from Gnu bindings to Ride, and the issue went away.

Next, I bought a pair of thirty-two boots and they killed my feet. So much so I couldn't ride at all. So I sold them.

Next, I bought a pair of DC Scout with Boa. LOVED them. So comfy and I really liked the Boa system. ..but they packed out quickly and soon my foot was sliding around. I also switched to the K2 Cinch binding at this time (great idea but the DC boot is so bulky is made getting into the binding a challenge at some times)

Now, I have a pair of Ride Flight with quick lace. They feel nice but I haven't rod them yet so we'll see. I also bought a pair of Salomon Rythm bindings to go with them.

...bottom line is it could also be a binding issue.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

scrotumphillips said:


> My last boots were DCs with Boa and the Boa gave me some problems with not being able to control the tightness. My ankle would always be really snug while it would be loose around my foot.
> 
> My new boots are some Nikes with laces that have been making my feet numb just wearing them around.
> 
> I really don't think it is a problem with the boots because I had the same problem with some Burtons with their speed laces.


Nikes, you say? I had a pair of Nikes last season that were always giving me foot pain and numb feet. I think they are sucky boots, this may be your problem. My pair were not as chunky as my Northwave boots. I don't think they support my feet nearly as well as the Northwaves. My feet were also getting cold all the time in the Nikes. After trying to break them in for about 20 days I gave up and went back to the Northwaves. The foot pain and cold feet went away.

I hate Nike boots, very bad experience.


----------

